# Apologetics Group.com



## Magma2 (Oct 4, 2006)

http://apologeticsgroup.com/

I guess I should have been familiar with this group before, but I stumbled on it last night and it looks like a good resource.


----------



## KenPierce (Oct 4, 2006)

Sean,

Let me vouch for these folks. Jerry Johnson, one of their primary people, is both a member of my church and a good friend. They are putting out some excellent resources and doing so with amazing speed.

They are also being very well-received.

I heartily recommend their video "Amazing Grace: the history and theology of Calvinism." I do not like the prevalence of images in that video, but it does a wonderful job of explaining Calvinism and refuting Arminianism. It does so using a variety of humor, historical illustration, and theological discussion. Hearing James Kennedy humorously disembowel universal atonement is worth the price of the DVD alone. 

The forthcoming project is "The Late Great Planet Church" which will explain the history and theological errors of dispensationalism, and the remedy provided by covenant theology.

So, yes, good folks, and praise God for their work.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2007)

KenPierce said:


> Sean,
> 
> Let me vouch for these folks. Jerry Johnson, one of their primary people, is both a member of my church and a good friend. They are putting out some excellent resources and doing so with amazing speed.
> 
> ...




I agree with this assessment, both with the unnecessary "images of Christ" as well as Kennedy's humorous debunking of universal atonement. 

And I'm sure that Sean will be happy to know that Clark is mentioned favorably several times.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 21, 2007)

KenPierce said:


> Sean,
> 
> Let me vouch for these folks. Jerry Johnson, one of their primary people, is both a member of my church and a good friend. They are putting out some excellent resources and doing so with amazing speed.
> 
> ...



 I spent a couple of hours over at Jerry's house yesterday. Seems he's been getting a lot of my money lately. It's like digging in a treasure chest.
'


----------



## caddy (Jan 21, 2007)

To the Video Amazing Grace! A wonderful resource. I lent it to a friend--along with my Copy of Boettner's _Predestination. _

Need to get those back .... 



KenPierce said:


> Sean,
> 
> Let me vouch for these folks. Jerry Johnson, one of their primary people, is both a member of my church and a good friend. They are putting out some excellent resources and doing so with amazing speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 21, 2007)

I loved it! Only thing were the images of Christ. They didn't need to put those in.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 27, 2007)

The Apologetics Group also did "Hell's Bells" and the sequel Hell's Bells 2". I saw the original about 10 years ago while in High School (it was already a bit oudated", and they updated it in 2004. It is one of the best documentaries on any subject that I have ever seen. Over six hours of material for 30 bucks. I now cannot hear anything about the Beatles, Ozzie etc without my skin starting to crawl.

If you or someone else you know thinks that music is neutral, then they need to see that documentary.

http://store.apologeticsgroup.com/p...id=32&osCsid=bc0f147d7732b03a27556f219ffb46b8

CT


----------

